# Navajo Spring Peak Operations Update!



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ok folks a quick update: We are increasing overnight, reaching 3,000 cfs by 8am tomorrow. We will hold over weekend. See notice for more (may take a few minutes to update) :
http://www.usbr.gov/uc/wcao/water/rs...e/nav_rel.html

Susan


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
May 27, 2016

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL


The Bureau of Reclamation will resume the spring peak release out of Navajo Reservoir beginning tomorrow, May 28th at 2:00 AM, reaching 3000 cubic feet per second (cfs) by 8:00 AM. This release will be held to evaluate conditions along the San Juan River. If it is determined there is no significant risk to public safety, the release will be increased at XXX AM on Monday, May 30th, reaching 4000 cfs at XXX PM. Once again, downstream conditions will be evaluated at this release rate. If it is determined there is no significant risk to public safety, releases will be increased in small increments with a goal of reaching 5000 cfs. Areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extreme caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.

During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if conditions are determined be a significant risk to public safety or if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River.

If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact:
Susan Behery at 970-385-6560, email at [email protected]
Marc Miller at 970-385-6541, email at [email protected]
Ryan Christianson 970-248-0652, email [email protected]


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm so sorry guys, long night. That was an old unaltered version of the public notice. See below for the one that was sent out.

Susan

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
May 27, 2016

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL


The Bureau of Reclamation will resume the spring peak release out of Navajo Reservoir beginning tomorrow, May 28th at 2:00 AM, reaching 3,000 cubic feet per second (cfs) by 8:00 AM. This release will be held to evaluate conditions along the San Juan River. If it is determined there is no significant risk to public safety, releases will be increased in small increments with a goal of reaching 5,000 cfs. Any increases will be accompanied by future public notifications. Areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extreme caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.

During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if conditions are determined be a significant risk to public safety or if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River.

If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact:
Susan Behery at 970-385-6560, email at [email protected]
Marc Miller at 970-385-6541, email at mbmille[email protected]
Ryan Christianson 970-248-0652, email [email protected]


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

*Navajo Dam*

Just curious if Navajo Reservoir is on target to fill this year with the possibility of spilling over the top. Thanks for your updates, launching June 11th hoping to ride the wave....


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Navajo reached a peak of 6075 ft which is fairly close to full, just before the spring peak release began. We still have 10 feet of freeboard in the reservoir, so even with the delay in the spring peak release, we do not anticipate any risk of spill this year.

Susan


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

We will be very slowly incrementing the release. Today we are increasing to 3200 cfs by 4pm. We will be re-evaluating the release tomorrow and possibly doing another increase, but I will send out a public notice if and when that occurs.

Thanks-
Susan

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
May 31, 2016
SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL

The Bureau of Reclamation will resume increasing the release out of Navajo Reservoir beginning today, May 31st at 2:00 PM, reaching 3,200 cubic feet per second (cfs) by 4:00 PM. This release will be held to evaluate conditions along the San Juan River. If it is determined there is no significant risk to the public safety, releases will be increased in small increments with a goal of reaching 5,000 cfs. Any increases will be accompanied by future public notifications. Areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extra caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.

During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River San Juan River.

If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected], Marc Miller at 970-385-6541, email at [email protected], Ryan Christianson 970-248-0652, email [email protected].


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Continuing our increase in small increments. We will be at 3700 cfs today by 3pm. We will likely do these small increases every day or two for the next several days. 
Susan

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
June 1, 2016
SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL
The Bureau of Reclamation will resume increasing the release out of Navajo Reservoir beginning today, June 1st at 1:00 PM, reaching 3,700 cubic feet per second (cfs) by 3:00 PM. This release will be held to evaluate conditions along the San Juan River. If it is determined there is no significant risk to the public safety, releases will be increased in small increments with a goal of reaching 5,000 cfs. Any increases will be accompanied by future public notifications. Areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extra caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.

During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River San Juan River.

If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected], Marc Miller at 970-385-6541, email at [email protected], Ryan Christianson 970-248-0652, email [email protected].


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Incrementing very slowly and watching the river respond. We will go up another 300 cfs today to be at 4,000 cfs by 11:30am. We'll likely hold this for a couple days. We are in close communication with the Office of Emergency Management and are coordinating these increases with them.
Let me know if you have questions.
Susan

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
June 2, 2016
SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL

The Bureau of Reclamation will resume increasing the release out of Navajo Reservoir today, June 2nd at 11:30 AM, reaching 4,000 cubic feet per second (cfs). This release will be held to evaluate conditions along the San Juan River. If it is determined there is no significant risk to the public safety, releases will be increased in small increments with a goal of reaching 5,000 cfs. Any increases will be accompanied by future public notifications. Areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extra caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.

During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River San Juan River.

If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected], Marc Miller at 970-385-6541, email at [email protected], Ryan Christianson 970-248-0652, email [email protected].


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Susan, with the reduction in outflow over the past week do you anticipate that the release will be extended beyond the 3 weeks as originally indicated? Trying to figure out how much longer we have to get a few trips in. Thanks!


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Good question, and the short answer is "not sure." We don't yet know if we are going to continue the spring peak release as originally intended yet or not. We have been slowly incrementing, but haven't been able to get back to our 5,000 cfs release yet. Once we do (or once we get to whatever "peak" release we can safely make), we will discuss with the SJRIP to determine what they recommend for the remainder of the spring peak release period. 

I would guess I'll know more in a week or so, so give me a call or email me and I'll update you if I know anything new.

---
Susan Novak Behery, P.E.
Hydraulic Engineer
Reclamation
Western Colorado Area Office
Durango, CO
[email protected]
970-385-6560


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks like the Animas has begun its run! I saw 4100CFS on the AW flow page.

So they should link up with your 4,000cfs out of Navajo. Any idea if you'll be back up to 5,000 anytime soon?


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Short answer, I don't know. We are trying to get back to 5,000 cfs, but we have to inch up very slowly. We are working with the Office of Emergency management to determine when it is safe to increase. Mostly the issues are between Blanco and Farmington, where there is a ton of channel encroachment (both natural and man-made).

Susan


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Folks-
Going up to 4450 cfs (or so) at 1pm today. If everything continues to look ok, we will hold this until at least Monday.

Susan


BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
June 4, 2016
SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL
The Bureau of Reclamation will resume increasing the release out of Navajo Reservoir today, June 4th at 1:00 PM, reaching 4,450 cubic feet per second (cfs). This release will be held to evaluate conditions along the San Juan River. If it is determined there is no significant risk to the public safety, releases will be increased in small increments with a goal of reaching 5,000 cfs. Any increases will be accompanied by future public notifications. Areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extra caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.

During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River San Juan River.

If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected], Marc Miller at 970-385-6541, email at [email protected], Ryan Christianson 970-248-0652, email [email protected].


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

We are going back to our release of 4,000 cfs starting this morning in coordination with the San Juan County Office of Emergency Management. I'm guessing we will hold it here for a while now. 

Susan

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
June 5, 2016
SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL

The Bureau of Reclamation will decrease the release out of Navajo Reservoir today, June 5th at 8:30 AM, reaching 4,000 cubic feet per second (cfs). This release will be held to evaluate conditions along the San Juan River. Any further changes will be accompanied by future public notifications. Areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extra caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.

During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River San Juan River.

If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected], Marc Miller at 970-385-6541, email at [email protected], Ryan Christianson 970-248-0652, email [email protected].


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi folks- it's like groundhog day here, we're going to start coming up again, just even more slowly. We'll start today with a 100 cfs bump, then do another 100 cfs bump tomorrow and another Friday. Then we'll hold the release through the weekend, hopefully be able to release a bit more next week. Let me know if you have questions.

Susan

---
Susan Novak Behery, P.E.
Hydraulic Engineer
Reclamation
Western Colorado Area Office
Durango, CO
[email protected]
970-385-6560
---



BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
June 8, 2016

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL

The Bureau of Reclamation will resume increasing the release out of Navajo Reservoir in small increments. The increase will begin today, June 8th, at 12:00 PM, and will continue very slowly through Friday, June 10th, at 8:00 AM. The total increase over these days will be 300 cfs, bringing the total release from 4,000 cfs to 4,300 cfs. This release will be held through the weekend to evaluate conditions along the San Juan River. Any further release changes will be accompanied by future public notifications. Areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extra caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.

During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River San Juan River.

If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected], Marc Miller at 970-385-6541, email at [email protected], Ryan Christianson 970-248-0652, email [email protected].


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

I've been getting a lot of questions regarding ramp-down-- 

Things have changed A LOT since we started the release, and have changed in ways I didn't think they would. Right now we ARE, in fact, extending the release slightly, since we were unable to reach 5000 cfs. So the new plan, as long as the USGS Shiprock gage (or Four Corners gage, since Shiprock is out right now) is >5000 cfs, we will continue releasing at our current rate. So that's what you can keep an eye on. 

Ramp down will begin when those downstream gages fall to 5000 cfs. The forecast on when this happens is kind of bumpy right now- anywhere from the 25th to the 30th of June is in the running. But when start the ramp it will be a long and luxurious 12 days down.

Call or email if you want updates-

Susan
---
Susan Novak Behery, P.E.
Hydraulic Engineer
Reclamation
Western Colorado Area Office
Durango, CO
[email protected]
970-385-6560


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

Ramp down starts tomorrow (July 1).

OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR
2016 SPRING PEAK RELEASE UPDATE
June 30, 2016



SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL



Reclamation will begin ramping down the release from Navajo Reservoir beginning tomorrow, Friday, July 1st. Ramp down will be 12-days long, ending at a release of 500 cfs on July 12th. Following ramp down, releases will be made to maintain the recommended target base flow in the critical habitat reach. While flows are still high, areas in the immediate vicinity of the river channel may be unstable and dangerous. Please use extra caution near the river channel and protect and/or remove any valuable property in these areas.



During spring operations, releases from the Navajo Unit will be made in an attempt to remain at or below the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers safe channel capacity of 5,000 cfs between Navajo Dam and the confluence with the Animas River in Farmington, and 12,000 cfs downstream of Farmington. The release may be changed or reduced if precipitation forecasts show risk of exceeding safe channel capacity in the San Juan River San Juan River.



If you have any questions, or would like further information, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or email at [email protected]


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Dang! I _knew_ it wouldn't last for our trip.


----------



## sjnovak3 (Jun 17, 2004)

BUREAU OF RECLAMATION
NAVAJO RESERVOIR RELEASES

SENT VIA FAX AND E-MAIL
July 11, 2016


Reclamation has finished ramping down from the 2016 Navajo Reservoir Spring Peak Release. As a result of hot dry weather, decreasing tributary inflows, and increasing irrigation demand in the San Juan River Basin, the Bureau of Reclamation will remain at the current release of 800 cfs until further notice. Releases are made for the authorized purposes of the Navajo Unit, and to attempt to maintain a target base flow through the endangered fish critical habitat reach of the San Juan River (Farmington to Lake Powell).

The San Juan River Basin Recovery Implementation Program recommends a target base flow of between 500 cfs and 1,000 cfs through the critical habitat area. The target base flow is calculated as the weekly average of gaged flows throughout the critical habitat area. 

This scheduled release change is subject to changes in river flows and weather conditions. If you have any questions, please contact Susan Behery at 970-385-6560 or [email protected].


----------

